# Uv epoxy and light



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello everybody. Still relatively new to tying and am wanting to start using some Of the uv curing glue for crab and shrimp flies along w heads on some baitfish flies, wanting to hear if anybody has some recommendations ? My local shop (fishing tackle unlimited ) carries some but it's around 50 for the kit. Any helpful hints would be great! Thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I use loon outdoors UV clear fly finish. I think it's around $10 for a tube of it. I use a light similar to this one

http://www.amazon.com/Suzies-Ultraviolet-flashlight-Blacklight-Battery/dp/B008133KB4/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1409226898&sr=8-8&keywords=UV+light

I think I got it for around $5 though. I only use the UV stuff for making crab and shrimp eyes. For heads I use normal epoxy bc it's cheaper


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

It's expensive but I've replaced all epoxy w/ Clear Goo the last couple of years. It works great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks y'all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

